# DREMEL TITS DEMO



## beersalt (May 27, 2022)

AYye! My band dropped some rough cut first takes in the form of a demo this last month!!
What I like to describe as: 
Comedic-Femme-Powerviolence 

Do what's good for you, give it a listen.

https://dremeltits.bandcamp.com/releases
I even have a SoundCloud link for those of you who favor it. Plus you can access my spoken word! ;D 

https://m.soundcloud.com/jaxisdragon


----------



## Glass Roads (May 28, 2022)

Raw. Loved it. Thin Ice is a banger.


----------



## beersalt (May 29, 2022)

Thank you!!!! Everyone on that track pulled it outta thin air upon the recording! Happy you gave it a listen. <3 @Glass Roads


----------



## Koala (Jun 5, 2022)

YESSSSSSSSSSS Cuntree Haus 4 eva!!! <3


----------

